# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Tatuazhet

## Ferdinandi

Ketu te kjo teme mund te postoni foto tatuazhesh nga me te ndryshmet dhe te jepni mendimin tuaj perreth tyre

----------


## Ferdinandi

Ja dhe nji!

----------


## Ferdinandi

...

----------


## Ferdinandi

.

----------


## Ferdinandi

1

----------


## Erindi

Shikojeni Pak Kete Si po ju duket eee?

----------


## BaseNameB

ej lal kete dua te bej un jo tamam po njecik ndryshe

----------


## Ferdinandi

Ajo e Erindit qe e nolt fare...

----------


## hacker4hearts

ja dhe ky tatuazhi nga une

----------


## hacker4hearts

ja nje tjeter

----------


## hacker4hearts

shife si e ka ba shpinen lol
fletore vizatimi

----------


## hacker4hearts

tatoo

----------


## hacker4hearts

oops

----------


## Firewall1

.

----------


## Firewall1

check this out

----------


## Leila

Teper... romantike  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Leila

Akoma me mire...

keto tatuazhe jane punime te FAT KAT (ne New Jersey). E kam numrin e tyre ne qofte se e do dikush  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kolombi

une jam nje nga ata qe adhuroj tatuazhet te lutem a munt te ma japesh tel  e personit
ne qofte se di edhe ku munt te ve nja 5 vathe ne hunde  me jep edhe aty ndonje tel
gjithmone desha te ngjaja si indianet e fisit LAKAMUKA SAKATUKA

----------


## Leila

Kolombi... po s'po themi qe ta besh fare ekstrem! ... se i kemi pare ca ketu qeee... o Zot, o Zot... te vjen neveri ti shohesh.

----------


## MAtilda_sexy

kolombi po per kete ca mendon
te pelqen

----------

